# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Heineken và bữa tiệc nhạc DJ đẳng cấp.

## hongson1992

*Heineken và bữa tiệc nhạc DJ đẳng cấp**.*
>>tin moi: *Mỗi lần “tái xuất”, Heineken Green Planet luôn mang tới cho các bạn trẻ cá tính, sành điệu của thủ đô những trải nghiệm âm nhạc tuyệt vời cùng với các DJ đẳng cấp thế giới.*
*Heineken Green Planet tối 24/9 tới đây tại Gallery 42 Tràng Tiền tiếp tục được kỳ vọng là một sự kiện như thế.*
*Heineken Green Planet - Nơi cá tính hội tụ*
>>hau truong
Nhiều bạn trẻ ở Hà Nội, những khán giả trực tiếp của Heineken Green Planet chia sẻ, âm nhạc ngày càng đóng vai trò lớn trong đời sống tinh thần của họ. Không chỉ là người thưởng thức một cách thụ động, họ tìm kiếm những những sân chơi mà ngay dưới khán đài, khán giả cũng có thể trở thành những nghệ sỹ đặc biệt, được thể hiện “gu” của mình, phát huy được năng lượng của tuổi trẻ và thể hiện sự sáng tạo cùng những cá tính nổi trội.
Luôn mang tới những tài năng DJ đương đại hàng đầu từ nhiều nước trên thế giới, tại mỗi đêm nhạc Heineken Green Planet, nghệ sỹ DJ thường là người châm ngòi cho những ngọn lửa đam mê âm nhạc bùng cháy. Và sau đó, chính khán giả là những người duy trì sức sống và sự mạnh mẽ của ngọn lửa cuồng nhiệt ấy. Sự kết hợp hài hoà giữa nghệ sỹ và khán giả tạo nên một không gian âm nhạc đặc sắc và chia sẻ cảm xúc dường như kéo dài vô tận.
>>danh lam thang canh

Đón đợi Heineken Green Planet cuối tháng 9 này, khán giả trẻ Thủ đô một lần nữa sẽ được thoả sức vẫy vùng trong biến hoá âm thanh và ánh sáng của “huyền thoại” Eddie Halliwell. Gallery 42 Tràng Tiền, nơi chưa từng diễn ra sự kiện tương tự hứa hẹn là điểm bùng nổ thú vị của những cá tính nổi bật.
Heineken Green Planet dần trở thành một điểm hẹn quen thuộc và không thể thiếu với giới trẻ sành điệu. Ở đó đã hình thành một trào lưu thưởng thức âm nhạc theo cách riêng của giới trẻ, gắn kết và hài hoà giữa những cá tính độc đáo, sáng tạo và tự tin khẳng định bản thân trong một cộng đồng đa sắc.
>>vang sjc ngay hom nay
*Chỉ có ở Heineken*
Mang những cá tính vô cùng riêng biệt, các bữa tiệc âm nhạc được sáng tạo bởi thương hiệu Heineken luôn đóng góp vào đời sống giới trẻ những sự bùng nổ cần thiết và khó quên. Với sáng tạo Green Planet, Heineken đã tạo nên một sân chơi âm nhạc cá tính không thể lẫn và khẳng định vị thế tiên phong khi biến âm nhạc trở thành cầu nối gắn kết đặc biệt giữa khán giả với nghệ sỹ, khách hàng và thương hiệu.
>>thoi su trong ngay

>>ngọc trinh
Với hướng đi riêng biệt so với nhiều ý tưởng tổ chức các chương trình âm nhạc hiện nay, mà theo giới chuyên môn nhận định là “nhiều nhưng vẫn thiếu”, từ năm 2007, Heineken Green Planet đều đặn đến với khán giả trẻ cùng đam mê theo đuổi dòng nhạc DJ quốc tế. Mỗi sự kiện là một màu sắc riêng nhưng ghi dấu một điểm chung, là những đêm âm nhạc đẳng cấp với tài nghệ biểu diễn xuất thần của những “phù thủy âm thanh” hàng đầu trên thế giới, như Yoda, Craze,…
>>gia vang trong nuoc
Sự trở lại lần thứ 2 trong năm 2011 này, Heineken Green Planet sẽ diễn ra vào tối 24/9 tại Gallery 42 Tràng Tiền, với màn trình diễn biến hoá của một trong những “DJ vĩ đại nhất mọi thời đại” – Eddie Halliwell, hứa hẹn tiếp tục là một bữa tiệc âm thanh thịnh soạn, chờ đón những thực khách với cá tính cuồng nhiệt và chất “sành” trong thưởng thức.

----------

